# Tennis Ball Heaven (for Goldens)



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a great picture!! Toby's face is saying "they're mine, all mine!"


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww.... priceless photo, hope Mom keeps one for Toby, since he has been guarding them quite nicely :


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a great pic. As much as macallan loves tennis balls, he's more afraid of bags and boxes (I have no idea why, i guess he's just quirky like that). So he would not go anywhere near that stash as long as the balls are in boxes or bags.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my!!!! Chester would think he had died and gone to Heaven for sure. Murphy likes his tennis balls but Chester LOVES them...we had to switch to the orange tuff balls because Murphy was eating the tennis balls. Chester wants to know where you live he is coming to rob you of at least one bag  you had better keep Toby on duty.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Look at Toby's stash! He may need a 12-step programme...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hahah great picture!! I'm just picturing Skoker (esSJay's mom's dog) if he saw those...I'm pretty sure he might just die of happiness!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

If my Lincoln saw all of those balls, his poor little head would explode with excitement!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh WOW!!!!! Toby undoubtedly thinks Santa came early and that of course you are the best mom EVER!!!!! Hurray for a bunch of fosters having such fun!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great picture! I think Toby should get at least one ball for taking such good care of them!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Toby is so well behaved, my gang would have BALL, with that many!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Bama would be in Heaven with all those tennis balls. Poor Toby not being able to play with them. Tell Toby if he wants to pass them on Bama will gladly accept them. LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Holy crow! I don't think I've ever seen so many tennis balls at one time before. Toby is being so good. A big thank you to the donor of those tennis balls.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurie said:


> If my Lincoln saw all of those balls, his poor little head would explode with excitement!!!


Our Paddy would not know what to do with himself. I am sure he would be reduced to trying to hump the bag!!

What an amazing gift to all those foster dogs! Those bouncy balls will bring many dogs so much joy!!

Just love that picture!! 

Kim


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL LOVE the pic!! Priceless!!! Looks like the donor gave up tennis! LOL How lucky for all those doggies!


----------



## iluvlucy (Sep 29, 2009)

love it!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

WHOA!!! I think your title should have a warning in it - for the readers to make sure that no golden retrievers are within screen viewing distance!!! 



mm03gn said:


> Hahah great picture!! I'm just picturing Skoker (esSJay's mom's dog) if he saw those...I'm pretty sure he might just die of happiness!!!


lol! That's the first thing I said when I saw the picture! Jay looked over as the neon yellow caught his eye all the way on the couch and he said "Better not show Skoker that!!" 

That's a great donation for the rescue - it will make many dogs very happy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is just beaming looking at all those tennis balls. Great shot.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> LOL LOVE the pic!! Priceless!!! Looks like the donor gave up tennis! LOL How lucky for all those doggies!


 
The donors are an affluent couple with their own tennis court in the backyard. They donate their ball collection about 3 to 4 times a year, but this was by far the largest pick up for me! They live in one of the most exclusive areas in the City of Dallas (Preston Hollow) and are close to former Pres. GW Bush. I took back roads today and it was if I was in the country with skinny little roads, lots of wooded trees and rolling hills! Aaaah....

Toby was overwhelmed by the sheer number of tennis balls. He carefully inspected each bag/box, mouthing one or two in each one. I should make a little tag for him reading "This sack inspected by Toby"....

We were told to keep as many balls as we want so we'll let him keep a couple, but he's got a good supply already for his retrieving activities. We are just careful to pick them up now so he won't mouth them and damage his teeth enamel. It's like taking cigarettes from a chain smoker, poor boy.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Poor Toby, the look on his face is like he thinks he won the Golden Retriever lottery...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my Lord.

Tesia would just explode right out of her skin if she came face to face with that. After her head exploded.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a Golden's version of being a Millionaire....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Toby! Too much temptation to endure!!
A very wonderful donation!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great picture! My bridge girl loved tennis balls but Gunner, not so much. He has a partial deflated soccer ball that he loves the best. LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the picture-what a very generous donation, sure is going to make a lot of dogs very happy.


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol!! We bought a dozen tennis balls last week (for us to play tennis, not for the dog!!) and they are currently sitting above the fire. Every few hours I catch Brodie just staring up at them.....

And I love watching his brain struggling to cope....we threw all 12 balls up in the air, Brodie, unsure what to do...went round and mouthed each one, dropped it and onto the next one...and so on.....lol it's like his brain goes into overload as he tries to pick which one he wants....too cute!!!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Aw poor Toby, he is being so good. Maybe he can get an extra treat?! What a wonderful gift! My gang would have tore all the bags open~with the balls going everywhere.


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

My Charlie would of been in there having a hay day with all those balls!


----------

